# Quiet and Awkward at Work



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Every job I've ever had I've been that way. I can never think of any thing to say and am generally awkward with my co-workers. I just can't say what comes to mind because usually nothing comes to mind, or if something does I can't turn it into a sentence. I end up being mostly silent unless someone talks to me and make everyone uncomfortable. I'm starting a new job in 3 hours and I have no faith in my ability to be any different this time than I was at the previous jobs. It's at a busy restaurant so everyone is likely to be talkative and outgoing. I just fear being the weird quiet person who no on likes working with, or everyone talks about when I'm not around. It's a terrible and depressing feeling, makes me feel sub-human. I won't be able to quit this one if things go poorly because I desperately need the money. I just fear I won't be able to handle being this way at my full time job, then coming home and not knowing a single person within 500 miles. It would be a terribly lonely and depressing feeling. I don't know how I can not be awkward and silent again. It feels impossible to be anything different.


----------



## dman93 (Aug 25, 2014)

Cam1 said:


> Every job I've ever had I've been that way. I can never think of any thing to say and am generally awkward with my co-workers. I just can't say what comes to mind because usually nothing comes to mind, or if something does I can't turn it into a sentence. I end up being mostly silent unless someone talks to me and make everyone uncomfortable. I'm starting a new job in 3 hours and I have no faith in my ability to be any different this time than I was at the previous jobs. It's at a busy restaurant so everyone is likely to be talkative and outgoing. I just fear being the weird quiet person who no on likes working with, or everyone talks about when I'm not around. It's a terrible and depressing feeling, makes me feel sub-human. I won't be able to quit this one if things go poorly because I desperately need the money. I just fear I won't be able to handle being this way at my full time job, then coming home and not knowing a single person within 500 miles. It would be a terribly lonely and depressing feeling. I don't know how I can not be awkward and silent again. It feels impossible to be anything different.


You definitely should not have applied to a restaurant cause you already know how social and loud the environment will be. You already know what youre getting into!! What were your other previous jobs?
I currently work in retail and i hate it because of the same reasons you mentioned. But im about to get a warehouse job, just scanning, so there is not any customer interaction for me which is good.


----------



## psychowizard (Feb 4, 2014)

I know EXACTLY how you feel I just want to share some things with you that help me to feel better.

Kanna Sceletium Tortuosum 
- I usually put 500mg into a empty tea bag and infuse for 5 minutes (in hot water) and wolla no more anxiety.

Kava Kava
- I usually put 3 tbsp into a blender with 3 cups of water and blend on full power for 1 minute. Drink slowly and feel the beautiful effects of Kava.

Exercise 
- Run for 40-45 minutes 5 days per week. This is the advise of a top Neuro Surgeon. It works.

Meditation
- I would recommend practicing Vipassana meditation but standard Meditation (following breathing as main object) is good enough. THIS REALLY DOES WORK A MIRACLE IN YOUR LIFE GIVE IT A GO. It takes a bit of practice at first (like everything) but be patient and you will get good results. 


If you do decide to try any of the first 2 remedies mentioned remember to buy good quality organic and nothing else. And always on a empty stomach


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Kay*



psychowizard said:


> I know EXACTLY how you feel I just want to share some things with you that help me to feel better.
> 
> Kanna Sceletium Tortuosum
> - I usually put 500mg into a empty tea bag and infuse for 5 minutes (in hot water) and wolla no more anxiety.
> ...


Interesting input.

I'll try this out myself.

Thanks!

- _Bryan_


----------

